# Ring Commands



## Adam Rawlings (Feb 27, 2009)

I have been looking for a full list of ring commands (in French), but I have only managed to find the basics, sit, down, ect. Does anyone have a list or can someone direct me to site that has them?

Cheers


----------



## Tamara McIntosh (Jul 14, 2009)

Adam Rawlings said:


> I have been looking for a full list of ring commands (in French), but I have only managed to find the basics, sit, down, ect. Does anyone have a list or can someone direct me to site that has them?
> 
> Cheers


I think Kadi has a list on her website?? Which ones are you looking for?

en avant= go out
saute=jump (we also use alle)
cherche aporte= fetch
cherche aboi=search and find (hold and bark command)
attaque (bite)
reste= stay
pas bouger- don't move
guarde=guard
l'object = object
au pied= heel
debout=stand
assis= sit
couche= down
viens= come

Tamara McIntosh


----------



## Adam Rawlings (Feb 27, 2009)

Tamara,

Thanks, thats exactly what I was after. I guess 4 years of high school french was all for not.LOL.


----------



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

Here, even has Audio files.


http://www.uwsp.edu/psych/dog/languag1.htm


----------



## Justin Gannon (Nov 17, 2008)

Go to the ARF website. They have a complete list of french terms.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Kyle Sprag said:


> Here, even has Audio files.
> 
> 
> http://www.uwsp.edu/psych/dog/languag1.htm


Nice one Kyle! Though some of the translations literally are wrong. 

i.e. "Donne" is the verb to give ... i.e. (an object) they have it as meaning let go. X Donne! Means give me the decoy literally if you are trying to out the dog LOL! 

At the last trial in Chicago there was a fellow with a smokin' young male Malinois and was using 'Donne' for his out command and it didn't fly with the French Judge. Needless the guy left with just a CSAU and didn't attempt his Brevet. Hopefully we will see him this weekend in Chicago with a good strong "X AULT!!!" :-\" 

I bet the handler saw the same website or the elite K9 one as they have the same basic translations and the same mistakes. Even the Dutch literal translations are messed up. A Dutch fellow on another board corrected the Dutch language miscues and the little mistakes are pretty funny. 



> "Stann" has to be "Staan" or i use "kom recht" (get up)
> "Sprong" is "the jump","jump" is "spring"
> "Voruit" has to be "vooruit"
> "spoor" is "the track", "zoek" is "track"
> ...


----------



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

Geoff Empey said:


> Nice one Kyle! Though some of the translations literally are wrong.
> 
> i.e. "Donne" is the verb to give ... i.e. (an object) they have it as meaning let go. X Donne! Means give me the decoy literally if you are trying to out the dog LOL!
> 
> ...


 
It says Alt/Donne = OUT/Let go

I read that as a direct translation, although I can see where the confusion you mention happened.

I use Alt for out off the decoy and Donne with give me the retrieve item.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

I will never understand why so many people train their dogs in a launguage that's not their own, yes to some it is but not the majority.

Is it a rule or something ?


----------



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> I will never understand why so many people train their dogs in a launguage that's not their own, yes to some it is but not the majority.
> 
> Is it a rule or something ?


 
I believe FR requires the commands to be Direct translations to those of France.

I think so the Judge knows if the dog is doing what is asked.


----------



## Tim Lynam (Jun 12, 2009)

A guy at one of the old NAPD trials used Japanese! No one, including the judge knew what the heck he was saying to that dog. Sounded like whole sentences. Could have been 10 extra commands for all I knew.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Kyle Sprag said:


> It says Alt/Donne = OUT/Let go
> 
> I read that as a direct translation, although I can see where the confusion you mention happened.
> 
> I use Alt for out off the decoy and Donne with give me the retrieve item.


Exactly and that is the way those 2 words should be used in that language. 

Ault means out .. and Donne means 'let go' but in the french verb meaning of 'give' Ault and Donne may look they say the same things but in reality very different. 

I felt horrible seeing the newb yelling Donne at his dog and the French Judge going [-( back in Chicago. Hopefully the newb is there this weekend as his dog is a bad ass and I'd love to see him and the handler succeed and move ahead.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Kyle Sprag said:


> I believe FR requires the commands to be Direct translations to those of France.
> 
> I think so the Judge knows if the dog is doing what is asked.


The way I understand the rules is that you need to be consistent with the language. If you use German you use it i.e. Heir, Platz etc but not Platz and say assiss for you sit that a no no for sure. 

I've heard German and Greek at Ring trials as well as English. Maybe Kadi since she is a new judge can clarify this. 

When I was a Ringsport newb I was going to use the Mangani Language. The fictional 'Ape' language in the Tarzan books I read as a kid. But I was talked out of it by the Club founder! My next dog trust me will be in Mangani! We think that Tim's friend with Japanese was hard to understand! LOL \\/


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

From the rulebook:

All voice commands must be in conformity with the rules, without any
modification, or will be subject to penalization of points. Equivalent​commands may be given in the handler’s language.

This section is kind of brief on the topic but basically a handler has to pick one language and stick to it. If it's not French the language is supposed to be one that is actually the handler's primary language. Most judges won't be to sticky about this in the US, but I have seen judges ask a handler if the languge they were using was one they were actually fluent in and caution them about using a language that wasn't their native language. Made up/fake languages would not be acceptable. 

The rulebook is very specific about the commands that can be used. And the only authorized commands are the ones listed in the rulebook or their direct translation in another language. Basically if I can't pick up an English - whatever dictionary and find the command(s) you are using, with the correct translation/application, they are irregular commands and subject to point loss.


----------



## Tim Lynam (Jun 12, 2009)

Hey Kadi,

Mangani is the official language of the National Hockey League! 

Geoff should be ok using it!

All kidding aside, it's nice to have a Judge's input.


----------



## Adam Rawlings (Feb 27, 2009)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> I will never understand why so many people train their dogs in a launguage that's not their own, yes to some it is but not the majority.
> 
> Is it a rule or something ?


Gerry,

Almost everyone at the club I'm training at uses French commands with their dogs including the decoy's. Training will be a whole lot easier if I just learn them.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Kadi Thingvall said:


> From the rulebook:
> 
> All voice commands must be in conformity with the rules, without any
> modification, or will be subject to penalization of points. Equivalent​commands may be given in the handler’s language.
> ...




So if someone cross trains in SchH and are using German commands but yet they use English as a mother tongue they could be in danger of getting zinged by a stickler of a judge?


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Geoff Empey said:


> So if someone cross trains in SchH and are using German commands but yet they use English as a mother tongue they could be in danger of getting zinged by a stickler of a judge?


Technically I believe so, but I would be shocked if it ever happened. Especially if they told the judge "I do Sch with the dog also". The "standard" languages, German, French, Dutch, etc aren't going to make a judge even blink. It's when people come out with the most off the wall language they could find. The problem is that the judge has to know if you are telling the dog the correct and consistent commands, the rules are very specific about the commands the handler is to be giving. If you have decided to train in the most bizarre language you can think of, where you are claiming "out" is translated as "Rkacleli Kwilddi Mejuclek Meicuq" how is the judge to know if it really is? Basically, the less you make a judge have to think "are they trying to cheat or is this normal/acceptable" the better chance you have of keeping all your points.


----------



## Rachel Schumacher (Oct 11, 2006)

As for SCH (IPO/VPG) it doens't matter what kind of command you're using. I'm using a mix of German, French and English commands. You can even say banana instead of heel/fuss/au pied. I believe the same applies for Mondioring.


----------



## Ted Efthymiadis (Apr 3, 2009)

The Schutzhund folks don't seem to mind me yelling out Greek words at Bb. 
The only person who didn't like it one bit was Marc Villain. I sent BB at him on the bungee and Mark was like, "how am I suppose to work this dog, I don't even know what the handler is saying". hahahaha


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Ted Efthymiadis said:


> The Schutzhund folks don't seem to mind me yelling out Greek words at Bb.
> The only person who didn't like it one bit was Marc Villain. I sent BB at him on the bungee and Mark was like, "how am I suppose to work this dog, I don't even know what the handler is saying". hahahaha


Yeah I remember that fondly. It was all Greek to him Ted! Good times!


----------

